# Ideal weight



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Should I be able to see Aspen's ribs or just feel them? I can feel his ribs, spine, and hip bones but he's got a ton of hair and this makes it very hard to see the ribs...


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha yeah I can't imagine you would even be able to see the ribs of an emaciated mal unless it was shaved to the skin! If you can feel them with a thin layer of fat/skin over them then he's fine! The last two ribs should be slightly more prominent with a nice, firm waist.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I think I'm gonna bring him down another 3 lbs. He has a good curve on his waist, but I think it can be better. People think I'm starving my dog because you can feel his bones, but usually their dogs are the ones that need a little starving!! :wink:

I also get people telling me that Aspen's fat and needs to lose weight. They don't know until they feel him. His coat can be deceiving. Same thing with an Olde English Sheepdog. If you don't shave him, people automatically think he's fat!!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha exactly! I hate it when people with obese dogs tell me that my dogs are too skinny, I just say, "No, they're the perfect weight and body condition _actually_" then give their dogs a significant look hehe


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I say the exact same thing!! In my head I say something else of course, but it really ticks me off when they call my dog fat!! 

A few months ago, I was walking Aspen and this lady was watering her garden. She saw us and commented on how good looking he is and everything. She also added that he seems a bit overweight and that I should take it easy on the treats. BTW, she weighed like 300 lbs.!! Look who's talking!!!!! _*She*_ needs to take it easy on the treats!!!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I have a hard time keeping my mouth shut, I probably would have told her that..lol


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Unosmom said:


> I have a hard time keeping my mouth shut, I probably would have told her that..lol


Well, her dog was right next to her ( a chihuahua) and it had the body of a football!! I did tell her that her dog was obese and that she's cutting years of his life...

I also have a hard time keeping my mouth shut. If they are rude to my dog, I'll do the same to theirs!! But there was just something about this lady that made me not want to say anything rude other than her dog being obese!!!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Hahaha like owner like dog! I'd have invited her to feel Aspen's ribs and then feel her own dog's ribs and see which one felt fatter. I prefer to educate people rather than pick a fight with them, it seems more effective. Not that I'm not saying really rude/mean/true things in my head the entire time though!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> Hahaha like owner like dog! I'd have invited her to feel Aspen's ribs and then feel her own dog's ribs and see which one felt fatter. I prefer to educate people rather than pick a fight with them, it seems more effective. Not that I'm not saying really rude/mean/true things in my head the entire time though!


I could tell she was afraid of him though. That's why I didn't ask her to feel him. A lot of people are afraid of him. They see us walking, and most all of them will cross the street. Probably because he's so big and intimidating. :wink: My poor baby just wants to meet people!!

I also get the same thing with little kids. Some of them see Aspen and they'll start crying. And they tell their parents that the "big wolf" is gonna get them!!!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Man, I hate kids like that! I'm the type of person who will run up to a strange Leonberger and give it a big hug and shake it's paw, completely forgetting to ask the owner if it's okay! Probably not the safest of choices but they're such big teddy bears! 

You should put some reindeer antlers on him and offer sled rides, see if that makes him more approachable! :biggrin:


----------

